# Harbor Freight caliper kit



## wicked85 (Dec 23, 2010)

Does their kit have the right peice to push the piston back in and which one do you use? I looked at the kit in the brake forum link, but I didnt see one with 3 prongs, or does it only use one prong? Thanks for the info ahead of time.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

What is the model and model year of your car?

I've had MKIIs, MKIIIs, and have worked on MKIs, and MKIVs. I've never seen a caliper piston with three holes for the tool.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

I've used the harbor freight unit on MKIV and MKV and B5 Passat rear calipers....the right disc (two properly spaced nibs engage the notches on the pistons) is in the kit...kinda cheapo on the handle though..I bent mine using vice grips to get extra torque to turn stubborn piston once. But it's worked every time...well worth the $20 or so I paid for it since I've done 5-6 brake jobs with it.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

When the brake pads have been heavily worn (to the extreme), and the piston is a max extension, it's hard to start the piston moving (retracting). I saved the handle from a dead compact floorjack that I found in my Mom's garage (probably an early Harbor Freight jack from onbe of my brothers) to use as a cheater bar/extension handle for the Harbor Freight rear brake tool.

Surprisingly (to me), I haven't bent the handle on the tool yet (I've had the now discontinued Red Box Set for over ten years), but I have broken the roll pin at the base of the tool that attaches the pressure screw to the pressure pad/load button (pushes against the brake piston). I took the broken pieces of the roll pin to my local hardware store and bought a couple of replacements for about $1.

Harbor Freight changed the design of the pressure screw tool when they introduced the "Blue Box Tool Set about two years ago. The pressure screw and the pressure pad/load screw are now (1) piece). Other than that the Blue Box Tool Set has the same basic design (Retail Price is now about $15 ($50, but often on sale for around $40)) higher than the Red Box Set), but it comes with a few more adapters, (2) pressure screw tools (one works clockwise and the other counter-clockwise), AND a lifetime warranty. 

The old Red Box Tool Set was closed out early last year (most HF stores had them for sale at a close-out price of $10) had either a 90-day or one-year warranty.

So if you buy the Blue Box Set, and you damage it, HF will replace it for free as long as you own it (as long as you have the receipt).


----------

